# Spring Items?



## Jeffyskitty (May 28, 2010)

Wondering if anyone has seen the spring pigment stacks at the cco.  I missed them and would love to get both sets!  Thanks


----------



## Samooga (Jul 1, 2010)

i havent sorry!


----------



## Care (Jul 1, 2010)

I haven't, but in May I picked up one of the stacks at my local counter, they still had them both in stock!


----------



## nychick1384 (Jul 7, 2010)

I would love to get my hands on those, too. I'm kicking myself for not picking them up at my local counter while I still had the chance


----------

